# Clearance Sale!



## Erica (18/4/18)

We are improving our packaging, thus all stock needs to go!
Keep your eyes out for more clearance sales to follow 

www.theflavourmill.co.za
www.theflavourmill.capetown

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (18/4/18)

Epic prices in there!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Erica (25/4/18)




----------



## Dietz (25/4/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> View attachment 130165


I see they're all marked as TFM Concentrates? Are these your own / Local concentrates?


----------



## Dietz (25/4/18)

Erica_TFM said:


> View attachment 130165


Oh I see, Only the 10 TFM Concentrates are R15, not the other brands


----------



## Erica (25/4/18)

Dietz said:


> I see they're all marked as TFM Concentrates? Are these your own / Local concentrates?


Hi @Dietz the TFM concentrates are a local South African brand of concentrates, however the FA is being advertised above at the same price as TFM

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Erica (30/4/18)



Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Erica (29/5/18)

TFA, CAP and TFM on sale while stocks last!


----------

